
Internet, Social Media and the Individual - nktsg
https://techimadions.com/internet-social-media-individual/
======
mawise
Has a couple nice quotes, but doesn't come to any useful conclusion or call to
action. Feels like it's speaking platitudes without even trying to push/offer
an alternative or even a new way of thinking about things.

~~~
Lammy
How can someone decide what action to call for if they can’t explore a topic
by discussing their perception of it? A forum full of nothing but calls to
action sounds like my personal hell. My Twitter feed is already too much like
that :p

